# Tinker is definitely in the waiting room



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

I started a post in the "kidding korral" ... but i just went and checked on Tinker again and it looks like she's getting ready to have her kids. She's at day 138 ... so a bit on the early side ... i hope it's okay.

she's been vocal all day and hanging out in quiet corners of her pen. This morning she had clear - yellowish discharge and just a small amount. I just checked on her again (a couple hours later) and she's got a string about 2-3" long now, more amber in color (just like i read about all the time). From the looks of her this morning, her kids have moved into the birth canal since she hardly looks pregnant any more ... and her udder seems fuller too.

This is her SFF ... but my first so to speak ... how long do you think until the babies start to come???

Do I offer her food and make an extra effort to hydrate her ... or just let her be?
It's a warm beautiful day here, should I put her in the kidding pen or let her be outside? We only have one other goat, a year old doe, whose giving her space and not in the way so far ... but should i separate them. It's a big pen.

I've read lots trying to prepare for the big day but welcome any input and recommendations and last minute reminders. 
Thanks


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

My FF had discharge about 24 hours before she kidded. She started talking a lot about 12 hours before. The discharge turned to the thick amber rope about 15 minutes before she kidded.

Be prepared to assist! Ours had an easy delivery but the 1st kid out tore its umbilical cord REALLY short. It was bleeding really bad. It was so short I was barely able to tie it off with dental floss.

Have LOTS of towels on hand! We went through 7 full sized bath towels for a Nigerian Dwarf who had twins. For the 1st 30 minutes she was very out of it. Staring off into space. She wouldn't clean them. It was chilly outside (low 50's) and the kids started shivering quickly. Thankfully we had a heat lamp and LOTS of towels. She is now a great mom... she was just a little slow getting to clean them.

And I would get one of the cheap infant nasal bulb syringe things. You can find them on the baby isle. Think it saved our second kid. He had globs of mucus in his mouth and throat. He could not take a breath until I got it all out.

Mine drank a LOT of water 24 hours prior to labor. Guess she knew she would need it. She also was constantly munching on her alfalfa. She was not interested in food or water during labor or for about an hour after. Then she was REALLY thirsty and hungry.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks for the feedback.

Tinker is definitely progressing. Has a 3-4'' amber string now. i just took some fresh water out to her and see drank it down as quickly as i filled the bowl. so i'm glad she's hydrating and i'm glad i took her some ... i wasn't totally sure if she needs an empty stomach or not. i'll keep fresh water available. She munched on some alfalfa too.

I have a baby nasal bulb and lots of heavy duty paper towels and bath towels too. luckily was have super weather so i'm not worried about the babies being cold although i have sweathers and a heat lamp if needed. Temperatures drop really quickly in Colorado at night. But we have nice weather forecasted for a few more days.  

I'm not sure if i should put her in the kidding pen or not yet. I lured her in with a little grain but she wasn't happy in there. i didn't want to add stress so i let her out again. I'm guessing we have at least another hour or so ... maybe a bit longer.

She lost her plug around 11 am this morning and then I noticed the amber string around 2 pm ... i'm sure she will make me wait ALL day and then have the babies in the wee hours of the morning ... although i'm not worried about sleeping ... i'm TOO excited!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Any progress?


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

no real progress to report ... other than more "goo" ... she's not interested in her alfalfa any more ... but seems comfortable and not stressed. she's quiet for the most part ... although i hear her now ... and am gonna go check on her again.

i guess she's waiting for an appropriate kidding hour to uphold the goat standard. since it's my first time ... i'm exhausted from anticipation ... hoping things go smoothly!!


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Babies came literally minutes after my last post.

first one was breech and unfortunately not breathing. we tried to revive ... but no luck.  

the other 2 were both healthy doelings!! :leap: :leap: 

tough start to my first kidding ... but those next one came fast and it felt good to focus on them!!!

TWO questions ... 
1. Do you still give colostrom even if they nurse on their own?
2. How much Probios plus natural E do a give to the mama (nigerian dwarf)???

i'll post pictures in the birth announcements soon


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As long as babiesare nursing, theres no need to give them extra. Probiotic paste...I give mine a inch long strip.

Congrats!


----------

